# Feeding pregnant and lactating does.



## goathideaway (Feb 4, 2012)

Was wondering what feeding recomendations everyone has for pregnant and lactating does. I have a friend that only feeds low quality year old 1st cutting hay to her does. She has had all kinds of problems and has lost 15 goats in the last year. She doesnt feed grain to anybody. These does are Alpine and Lamanchas. All are well under 100lbs. Some are only 60. I myself feed good quality 2nd cutting grassy mixed hay to my nigerians. The hay has some alfalfa, and clover in it. My does love it and are fat and sassy. I have heard good and bad on mainly alfafla. What are your opinions on hay? Also I feed a mix of Purina Noble goat and an 18% sweetfeed made by Gerber ( Premium feed company). My does are all in great shape. Even had a doe have 5 healthy babies this year. hlala: Just wanting to know peoples opinions on feeding and if I am going about this right. Thanks everyone!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd free choice feed them good quality grass/alfalfa hay and definitely give them grain. I don't have any Alpines or LaManchas so I don't know on the grain amount but I'm sure someone on here will tell you what to give them  I give our Nigerian does beat pulp, calf manna and BOSS as well as grain while milking. They get calf manna, grain and good quality hay when pregnant.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have Nigerian Dwarf and a couple ND/Pygmy crosses...all get quality alfalfa hay, free choice minerals and pregnant does start getting an 18% grain at 60 days bred...at a rate of 1 cup once a day til day 121 then it's cut by half, everyone gets alfalfa/timothy hay cubes that are broken into pieces once a day...does that freshen get the same 18% twice a day throughout lactation.


----------



## goathideaway (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok. Thanks everyone. I have Nigerians and mini lamancha and miini nubian.


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Awww I'm sorry about your friends does... Thats awful 

I have Alpines & Lamanchas and I feed my pregnant & lactating girls free choice Standlee Alfalfa pellets (can't get good alfalfa hay in my area). They get mixed hay in addition to this...

Calcium stores take time to build up in the body & labor/producing milk depletes these stores rapidly, so plenty of calcium rich food (alfalfa) is essential in preventing hypocalcemia.

A herd not far from me believes alfalfa causes bloat/scours & they loose does every kidding season to hypocalcemia....Very sad


----------

